# Latest wrap



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

8 and a half foot seeker blank cut down 4" with fuji k series guides. Built it for myself for this upcoming cobia season but the rod is for sale untill then. if it sells ill build another one just like it. Lots of hours in this one, did the same wrap in the split grip as well.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Killer looking rod!
thanks for sharing


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I just finished re-wrapping a few broken guides on some salvaged rods I bought last week. I had forgotten how hard it is to do a plain wrap until I was waist deep in this project. I can't imagine how complicated this job was! *You have made a great looking rod! Congrats*


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

That wrap looks awesome!!


----------



## Fleisch (Apr 10, 2012)

To Nice to use and get slimed up with fish !


----------



## tee-man (Apr 2, 2012)

how much?


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

$400 tee-man


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

$400?!?!? LOL. Sorry dude... but seriously.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

yeah, $200 for just the materials alone. and i built it for my self and dont wanna sell it unless i get enough for it to make me want to build another one.


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

He does awesome rod wraps, having seen him make this rod from the beginning I can say that it is extremely high quality. He recently turned my shakespeare sturdy stick into something much better..minus the artwork above the reel seat -.-


----------



## tee-man (Apr 2, 2012)

ok yah imma pass on it but its a great looking rod!!


----------



## Thebasskidd (Mar 6, 2012)

The rod looks great and I can see why u want so much u put many hours into that rod it looks


----------

